# NGD: Mayones Regius 8 White to Blue Fade (Review, Pics and Soundclip!)



## bulb (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys,
So here is my Mayones Regius 8 String.
Specs are:
- Basswood wings on neck-thru construction
- 11-ply Maple-Mahogany-Amazakoe-Wenge Neck
- Quilted Maple top
- Standard binding
- Luminlay side dots
- BKP Aftermath 8 pickups
- White to Blue fade on the top, matte finish
- Matte finish on body and neck
- Hipshot Fixed bridge w/ GraphTech saddles
- Sperzel Locking tuners
- 1x Vol + 1x Petrucci style switch.

Review:
Having played a fair share of 8s i would say that this is definitely one of the clearest 8s i have played thus far. The low strings are extremely well defined and the notes tend to bind well together tonally, making even an F# power chord "purr" clearly. 
A lot of attack as well, probably in large part due to the Aftermath pickups, which are well balanced across the board as usual, pretty much necessity with ERGs.
Cleans sound pristine and clear, and between the 3 way switch and the volume knob which can be pulled to coil tap, you can get a vast array of tones to feed to your clean channel.

The neck on this particular model has to be one of the best 8 string neck profiles out there. It is probably the thinnest neck i have seen on an 8 as well, it has been fairly stable since it arrived here, so let's hope that keeps up on tour, thin necks can be troublesome on the road. The 11ply construction would definitely aid that, though.

The fit and finish of the instrument are top notch, as one would expect from Mayones. They really have been delivering as of late. A truly unique instrument with a monstrous presence and sound, and a gorgeous interpretation of the White to Blue fade i described to them, never seen anything quite like it before!

All in all, very happy with this instrument and how it came out.

Some Pics (lighting sucked hard again, did my best to bring the colors out accurately):














































And here is a clip i quickly whipped up so you could hear it in action:
Mayones White/Blue Fade Regius 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Hope ya dig!


----------



## Empryrean (May 13, 2012)

not bad at all.. damn freaking nice actually ._.


----------



## Hirschberger (May 13, 2012)

That soundcloud link is just... my god








The guitar's not half bad either


----------



## metale (May 13, 2012)

That 2nd pic is epic, that top is amazing. I almost want to dive in it.

Congrats man, happy New Guitar Day!


----------



## Connor (May 13, 2012)

That burst is some of the best paintwork I've ever seen.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 13, 2012)

That is the nicest 8 string Ive ever seen pictures of. Straight up! Its even in the run for one of the coolest looking guitars Ive ever seen. Totally amazing and stunning looks! Yes Mayones delivered hard on this one! And oh man that clip is gonna tally up so many plays so quick. Its at one right now haha! Super sick powerful riffs and just outstanding tone! Huge congrats brah!


----------



## Luppin (May 13, 2012)

Jesus christ, what scale length?


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 13, 2012)

That is probably the best finish I've ever seen...


----------



## MobiusR (May 13, 2012)

Misha for the love of god (bad pun intended) please finish that song clip :O


----------



## bulb (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
It's a 27 inch scale.


----------



## Tjore (May 13, 2012)

Really interesting finish on that one.
And really nice sidedots, I basically live for those!
But WTF Misha, didn't you just post a 7-string NGD!? Haha!
No matter, Happy NGD dude!! Looks frickin sweet!


----------



## TankJon666 (May 13, 2012)

That quilting is so deep. Nice.


----------



## C2Aye (May 13, 2012)

Fantastic looking guitar and the clip sounds great too. Really want to play a Mayones one of these days, so damn you student budget!


----------



## baO (May 13, 2012)

basswood looks similar to swamp ash
blue monster


----------



## bulb (May 13, 2012)

baO said:


> basswood looks similar to swamp ash
> blue monster



I thought so as well, but when i talked to them they said it was definitely basswood, and that it was just the staining that made the grain pop like that.
It would be interesting if it was actually ash haha.


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 13, 2012)

Definitely one of the sickest burst paint jobs I've ever seen


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (May 13, 2012)

I rather enjoyed looking at those photos, a beautiful specimen indeed. HNGD dude.


----------



## areyna21 (May 13, 2012)

HNGD that guitar looks amazing


----------



## DropSplash (May 13, 2012)

I've never heard anyone who can perfectly replicate the sound of Satan, The Devil Himself, taking a fat angry shit. 

You my internet-acquaintance, have some seriously sick riffs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2012)

Looks wicked dude! You should have had them do an inlay that went from dark blue around the 20th-24thish then to light blue in the middle of the fretboard and dark blue again near the first few frets


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this review and NGD . I've been smitten since the first pictures of this were revealed. It sounds almost exactly how I thought it would, after hearing the clip. It has a real thickness in the low end yet is very clear without becoming bright. You can hear every note in the palm mutes and "purrs". It's absolutely awesome, and I'm definitely going after one. I don't have big hands and never felt extremely comfortable with 8s, but considering the thinness in the neck you are describing, this might be it.

That quilt pattern is amazing and you got lucky with that. Lot's of triangular shapes throughout it; very rare figure. Cheers to that! All kinds of awesome in this guitar. Awesome wrapped in bacon. Thanks for the share and HNGD!


----------



## baO (May 13, 2012)

bulb said:


> I thought so as well, but when i talked to them they said it was definitely basswood, and that it was just the staining that made the grain pop like that.
> It would be interesting if it was actually ash haha.



Misha, did you notice a big difference when you have played jan michael's regius 8 and that one?


----------



## Edika (May 13, 2012)

As always a great looking and sounding guitar! The colours and woods are awesome and that clip...wow!

I kind of thought you had come to a conclusion that bolt on necks were working better for you and a lot of your recent NGD's were bolt ons, as well as using EMG's (blasphemy around these parts!). Also that multi-ply necks while cool and stable colour the sound a lot. What changed your mind? (just curiosity and nothing negative implied just to be clear)!


----------



## AVH (May 13, 2012)

I played this guitar at Messe, it was one of the nicest 8's I've ever played - and I've tried or worked on some of the best out there. Gorgeous instrument! Nice speccing Misha


----------



## isispelican (May 13, 2012)

definitely the nicest finish ever!!


----------



## Phrygian (May 13, 2012)

That looks beyond sick, I really like the quilt on it! HNGD!


----------



## Goatchrist (May 13, 2012)

Very jealous. Soundclip is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## j_m_s (May 13, 2012)

wow, this finish is stinking amazing!


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah....thats the one that I am talkin bout! Stunning finish and its one of the best looking guitars that I have ever seen.

The matte/satin finish look good with that finish? I am begging for mine to be finished


----------



## Mister-Tux (May 13, 2012)

So much want


----------



## mhickman2 (May 13, 2012)

Dude! That's the finest white to blue I've ever seen. Great specs! I have noticed every ERG of yours lately have this pickup set. Do the Aftermaths hold balance across the board in drop tunings? I have yet to find a set of pickups that don't mud up below below A that still have the attack I'm looking for.


----------



## kylendm (May 13, 2012)

I dig those dots on the side of the nick. Class.


----------



## HexaneLake (May 13, 2012)

this makes me want to throw up


----------



## patrickWLV (May 13, 2012)

The neck is really thin, you say? What's the neck radius? 
Beautiful guitar!


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 13, 2012)

Just simply awesome!

Basswood is an interesting choice. It's nice and light, but I tend to steer away from it, because of its reputation for dead sound, but this sounds amazing. Congratulations, and happy NGD!


----------



## Djordan1031 (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering where I can buy one of these. Any links to a dist.?


----------



## Angus Clark (May 13, 2012)

Congrats dude, that quilt is extremely nice, and the white-to-blue transition is very well done.
Mayones have been pumping out some awesome stuff, need to try one somehow.
Thanks for the sound clip too, sounds super clear.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous finish, one of the best I've seen for sure. I love that blue, very vivid.


----------



## bulb (May 13, 2012)

Edika said:


> As always a great looking and sounding guitar! The colours and woods are awesome and that clip...wow!
> 
> I kind of thought you had come to a conclusion that bolt on necks were working better for you and a lot of your recent NGD's were bolt ons, as well as using EMG's (blasphemy around these parts!). Also that multi-ply necks while cool and stable colour the sound a lot. What changed your mind? (just curiosity and nothing negative implied just to be clear)!



I definitely prefer bolt-on necks, but Mayones said that at least for the time being Regius models are neck-thru only, and they aren't offering Setius 8's just yet.
I don't know if the reinforcement strips color the sound THAT much, i normally just ask for a plain maple neck, but once again, this is the neck that the Regius comes with. All in all i can't complain because the guitar sounds great regardless.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 13, 2012)

Djordan1031 said:


> I was wondering where I can buy one of these. Any links to a dist.?



Check their site for dealers or scour the www for a second hand one.


----------



## bulb (May 13, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Just simply awesome!
> 
> Basswood is an interesting choice. It's nice and light, but I tend to steer away from it, because of its reputation for dead sound, but this sounds amazing. Congratulations, and happy NGD!



I think that "reputation" comes from a combination of some people regurgitating things they hear instead of trying things out for themselves, and also the fact that ANY wood that is of low grade would be inconsistent, and basswood is no exception to this rule.

Just because it is plain looking and inexpensive doesn't mean that its not an incredible tonewood. In my experience, it is more often than not the pretty and expensive woods that make pretty horrendous tonewoods for a body.


----------



## Seventhwave (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful guitar! Congrats!


----------



## toiletstand (May 13, 2012)

that clip is heavy as balls. congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## USMarine75 (May 13, 2012)

Curious how the quality and playability compares to some of the other customs out there... So many BRJ, KxK, Vik, Oni, Mayones, etc but none around here for me to compare. Hard to spend $4k+ without even a test drive. I love BM but I would never drop >$7k for something that I've never tried... I'm always afraid I'll spend all that cash and once the hype and newness is over I won't love it that much more than one of my JEMs or JPM...

Buuuut... it _looks_ incredible!


----------



## 3074326 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful guitar.

I hope that clip is more than just a guitar demo.. it's way too good to be just that. Epic and heavy as fuck.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 13, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Curious how the quality and playability compares to some of the other customs out there... So many BRJ, KxK, Vik, Oni, Mayones, etc but none around here for me to compare. Hard to spend $4k+ without even a test drive. I love BM but I would never drop >$7k for something that I've never tried... I'm always afraid I'll spend all that cash and once the hype and newness is over I won't love it that much more than one of my JEMs or JPM...
> 
> Buuuut... it _looks_ incredible!



The good thing is whatever you pay for a BM you could pretty easily make back, if you didn't like it. 

I know what you mean about test driving these machines. I've been lucky to handle a few out of this world customs (to test drive), but fuck for $4K plus it's a little bit of a gamble. I'd be willing to bet the farm on this Mayones, a Vik, and easily a BM. I'm a JEM/JPM guy too and the one BM I touched played and felt like tits on a dolphin sundae, or like sky diving into a mountain of hot whipped cream. 

I've added these pictures to a ridiculous dream guitar slide show. Now I need to cover the computer with plastic wrap when it starts...


----------



## leonardo7 (May 13, 2012)

The gamble with Mayones will pay off well. The necks are to die for. Somewhere in between an Ibanez but kind of like a Jackson neck if that makes sense. The 8 string necks however, feel quite similar to an Ibanez neck. Very very nice for an 8 string neck. They use high end lumber and always sound great! As mentioned before in a different thread, on par with PRS.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 13, 2012)

Basswood, poplar, and basswood are all underrated woods if youask me. They are often dismissed as cheap and "ordinary", but god dammit they sound awesome!


----------



## Asrial (May 14, 2012)

^Pine also gets some magnificent tones. A certain megadeth-themed V was posted under the luthiery-section comes to mind here.

Also, double-basswood!


----------



## Universe74 (May 14, 2012)

bulb said:


> I thought so as well, but when i talked to them they said it was definitely basswood, and that it was just the staining that made the grain pop like that.
> It would be interesting if it was actually ash haha.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 14, 2012)

Universe74 said:


>



Love that picture.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 31, 2012)

My GAS for this guitar has gone through the roof!!!

Im still trippin on how 'alive' it sounds in that clip. Its totally got the bright yet thick tightness of the 11 piece neck plus the basswood to sort of even things out, add some mids, some clarity, some bass, plus the maple top to tighten the basswood. Fuuuuuuuu


----------



## wilch (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks amazing! Sounds good too!


----------



## dooredge (Jun 1, 2012)

Mayones makes such freaking killer guitars. That finish is complete  material. Congrats!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 18, 2012)

bulb said:


> Hey guys,
> So here is my Mayones Regius 8 String.
> Specs are:
> - Basswood wings on neck-thru construction
> ...



Hey Bulb, may I ask you, what gauge strings do you use? I played one of these in a local guitar shop, and it was a very comfortable gauge. Also, what brand?


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 24, 2012)

YJGB said:


> Hey Bulb, may I ask you, what gauge strings do you use? I played one of these in a local guitar shop, and it was a very comfortable gauge. Also, what brand?



Did you SERIOUSLY just quote Misha's ENTIRE NGD post to ask him about string gauges? Lmao 

If you wanna know what gauges he uses, read his fromspring, people have asked him about it a billion times XD


----------

